# Speaker efficiency??



## BerserkNitro (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi all shacksters....How can i tell what my speaker efficiency is? And dont tell me to look on the back....because theres nothing on the back..I know that there 6 ohms thats it..:sweat: And the vintage..iam thinking late 70's early 80's and i might be wrong.. made by RtR..


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Well if you had a way of measuring you would send exactly 2.45V of white noise into your speaker and measure with a calibrated mic from 1m away and that would tell you your sensitivity for a 6ohm speaker. You could probably achieve this using a digital multimeter and slowly turn up the volume until it reads 2.45 volts though I may be wrong considering this is an AC system so Ohm's laws doesn't apply exactly???


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Why do you need to know the effeciency? Dennis


----------



## BerserkNitro (Sep 5, 2006)

Because iam thinking of running tube amps...And i have read you need high effecient speakers..


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

True, the less output power you have, the more you need efficient speakers. Have you tried them with the amp yet? Dennis


----------



## BerserkNitro (Sep 5, 2006)

Not a tube amp..But i used a B&K 200.2 reference amp and it sounded good but i sold it and now iam ******** for a new amp! And i like the sound of my friends amps..two mono blocks.I believe there McIntosh amps but not positive on that!


----------

